# Membership= Media Credential?



## racefan24 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys,
  I was looking at some of these groups (US Press Agency, Picture Stock Agency,International Freelance Photographers Organization, etc.) and they say that with a membership to their group, they will give you press credentials. Has anybody joined a group like this and has had success? If so what group did you go with, how much did it cost to start up, and what did you shoot with it?


----------



## Robert Pope (Oct 1, 2010)

What sort of "credential" are you looking to obtain? If you want something plastic I'm sure they can help you out. However, if you're looking for access to anything restricted you'll likely need more than something from these groups.

Just as an example, sports organizations (pro, college, etc.) require a letter from a top editor on letterhead from news organizations they have a history with (newspaper, wire service, website). They (pros, for sure, and all major sporting events) will not admit someone to photograph without a professional affiliation. Minor colleges, high schools, etc., depend on the individual schools.

News situations can be touch and go. Anything involving security is going to require a press cred. from a known and reliable news operation. In Chicago I think you'll get hassled without a pass issued by the city and I'm unsure of their exact standards.


----------



## racefan24 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am just looking for something to get me into high school sports events. While looking for just a credential, I saw some of these groups were saying "we can get you into professional sport events" so I want to know if anybody has joined one of these groups and gotten in, or if they are just a scam


----------



## slowhand (Oct 1, 2010)

racefan24 said:


> I saw some of these groups were saying "we can get you into professional sport events"


 
No they can't.  I am a credentialed media member that covers MLB, specifically the Arizona Diamondbacks.  The credential is issued by the baseball club via MLB's credentialing system.  No other orginization's credential would ever get anybody in the ballpark.

Interestingly, though I have a media pass that allows me access to every inch of the ballpark, what it does not allow is for me to photograph the event.  There is a specific photographer credential that clearly identifies the purpose of their presence.  Even if you were a photgrapher from the local paper, you could not get in without a credential issued by the ballclub.  The fact that you have a credential issued by a media outlet means nothing in terms of access.  You have to apply to the club.  And they certainly are not going to issue photo crdentials to any independent outlet.  If you are not an AP photographer or working for the local paper or something similiar, forget it.


----------



## slowhand (Oct 1, 2010)

racefan24 said:


> I am just looking for something to get me into high school sports events.


 
High school is quite different.  I don't know what the requirements are there.


----------



## Rekd (Oct 1, 2010)

slowhand said:


> racefan24 said:
> 
> 
> > I am just looking for something to get me into high school sports events.
> ...



"Hey, Coach! Can I shoot the game from the sidelines? I'll give you some of the shots." 

Usually works.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 1, 2010)

Rekd said:


> slowhand said:
> 
> 
> > racefan24 said:
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Or you could just show up and buy a ticket.


----------



## Robert Pope (Oct 5, 2010)

High school should be no problem. The most hassle you might get into is being asked to pay admission.


----------

